# Average height for 6 month GSD?



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

whats the average height for a 6 month old GSD? my dog is 64 cm from ground - shoulder length


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How many inches?


----------



## Brandon13 (Nov 12, 2010)

25 inches here are some pictures
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x261/narutoxxxx/066.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x261/narutoxxxx/081.jpg


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

That's tall for 6 months. Going to have a big boy.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

My 6 month female is 22.5 inches and 45 pounds, just for reference.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

My Lijha is five months old and also 22-23 inches and 45lbs. Her growth slowed down a lot the last few weeks.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/88824-height-growth-chart-3.html


----------

